# Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.



## walidnadra (18 Avril 2019)

je suis un novice et j ai le message suivant :Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows.

Je suis sur iMac 10.13.4


```
iMac-de-HDD:~ hdd$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MAC                     599.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SSD                     27.0 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2019)

Bonjour *walinadra
*
Tu as un iMac comportant 2 disques internes : un SSD de *28 Go* et un HDD de *1 To*. Ces 2 disques sont normalement associés par un dispositif logiciel Fusion Drive => qui exporte un volume unique.

Chez toi les 2 disques sont manifestement dissociés. Le HDD porte un porte un volume *MAC* > avec en dessous une partition de secours (de *650 Mo*) qui a perdu son volume. De plus > le volume *MAC* ne fait que *599 Go* > il y a donc dans les *400 Go* d'espace libre non utilisé sur le disque.

Le SSD porte un voiume *SSD* > lequel a aussi en-dessous de lui une partition de secours à laquelle manque son volume.

=> bref : il faudrait remettre d'aplomb l'ensemble de la configuration.

----------

Passe les commandes (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil info /
df -H
```


la 1ère affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume démarré

la 2è mesure l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste les retours.


----------



## walidnadra (18 Avril 2019)

```
Last login: Thu Apr 18 14:07:28 on ttys000
iMac-de-HDD:~ hdd$ diskutil info /
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              MAC
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Journal size 81920 KB at offset 0x1d18000
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      Yes
   Booter Disk:              disk0s3
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              F8E69F9F-4970-38DE-BBF4-300CE39A4E10
   Disk / Partition UUID:    16E39369-B874-4A9F-8852-E7AD866A1846
   Partition Offset:         210763776 Bytes (411648 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                999.3 GB (999344099328 Bytes) (exactly 1951843944 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       236.0 GB (235999997952 Bytes) (exactly 460937496 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        25.5 GB (25456349184 Bytes) (exactly 49719432 512-Byte-Units) (10.8%)
   Volume Free Space:        210.5 GB (210543648768 Bytes) (exactly 411218064 512-Byte-Units) (89.2%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Hardware AES Support:     No
```


```
iMac-de-HDD:~ hdd$ df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2    999G    25G   974G     3%   450695 4294516584    0%   /
devfs           190k   190k     0B   100%      645          0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s2     27G   116M    27G     1%       86 4294967193    0%   /Volumes/SSD
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%        0          0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%        0          0  100%   /home
/dev/disk2      5.4G   5.4G     0B   100% 18446744073706909070    2643573 1796177611850721280%   /Volumes/CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9
iMac-de-HDD:~ hdd$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2019)

Il n'y a que *25 Go* de données dans le volume démarré *MAC*. Soit quasiment une installation propre sans guère de données d'utilisateur.

Le volume *SSD* du SDD est vide.

- questions : est-ce volontairement que tu as cassé le Fusion Drive qui associait le SSD & le HDD (et faisait bénéficier le HDD de la vitesse du SSD) ? - est-ce que tu as des données personnelles dans le volume *MAC* du HDD ?​


----------



## walidnadra (18 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il n'y a que *25 Go* de données dans le volume démarré *MAC*. Soit quasiment une installation propre sans guère de données d'utilisateur.
> 
> Le volume *SSD* du SDD est vide.
> 
> - questions : est-ce volontairement que tu as cassé le Fusion Drive qui associait le SSD & le HDD (et faisait bénéficier le HDD de la vitesse du SSD) ? - est-ce que tu as des données personnelles dans le volume *MAC* du HDD ?​


Rebonjour, 
non j'ai aucun données dans le volume MAC du HDD et pour répondre a ta première question *NON *


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2019)

Tu serais donc plutôt d'accord pour recréer une association Fusion Drive (qui te ferait nettement gagner en vitesse de fonctionnement) ?

Passe encore la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


la commande affiche l'identifiant de modèle du Mac

Poste le retour --> c'est pour savoir si ton Mac est compatible avec Mojave 10.14 (le plus récent OS public)...


----------



## walidnadra (18 Avril 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu serais donc plutôt d'accord pour recréer une association Fusion Drive (qui te ferait nettement gagner en vitesse de fonctionnement) ?
> 
> Passe encore la commande :
> 
> ...




```
iMac-de-HDD:~ hdd$ sysctl hw.model
hw.model: iMac18,3
iMac-de-HDD:~ hdd$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2019)

iMac Retina 27" 2017. Tout à fait compatible avec Mojave (le plus récent OS public). Veux-tu -->

- reformater (perte des données) > recréer un Fusion Drive > installer Mojave ?​
- cloner le volume actuel *MAC* dans un second volume (créé ad hoc) du HDD > reformater *MAC* > recréer un Fusion Drive > installer Mojave > récupérer les données du clone ?​


----------



## walidnadra (18 Avril 2019)

moi je veux juste installer windows 10 avec la version actuelle du mac je veux pas migrer vers une autre version


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2019)

Avant d'installer *BOOTCAMP* > ton Mac a besoin d'un re-configuration logicielle -->

- si tu n'y es pas disposé => j'abandonne.​


----------



## walidnadra (18 Avril 2019)

normalement je suis un utilisateur windows c mon premier jour avec iMac (je suis nul ) .. alors s'il vs plait pouvez vous m'aider pour migrer vers Mojave ? 
s'il ya un guide d'installation ou quelque chose comme ça


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2019)

Redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*command option R*) = démarrage par internet -->

- connexion au Wi-Fi > téléchargement en *RAM* d'un OS de secours Mojave (*500 Mo* - globe terrestre en rotation) > démarrage à la fin du Mac sur cet OS de secours en *RAM* indépendant des disques internes du Mac (ce qui va permettre leur reconfiguration). Tu obtiens un écran affichant un fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* = écran de la session de secours.​
Voici alors comment tu vas pouvoir fournir ici les informations de base (tuto) -->

- va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative que tu as déjà passée  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > et de partitions

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil  > tu postes dans une fenêtre de code comme tu l'as déjà fait

=> ces informations donneront les index des disques du Mac (qui peuvent varier après un démarrage par internet)

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## walidnadra (18 Avril 2019)

je suis au bureau on a pas une connexion WIFI juste les tables reseaux


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2019)

Alors on change le fusil d'épaule.

Passe d'abord la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande récupère les *400 Go* d'espace libre perdu sur le HDD au volume *MAC* > puis affiche la configuration du HDD

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné (que je vérifie s'il n'y a pas eu d'échec).


----------



## walidnadra (18 Avril 2019)

```
iMac-de-HDD:~ hdd$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 MAC
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MAC                     999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
iMac-de-HDD:~ hdd$
```


----------



## Locke (18 Avril 2019)

walidnadra a dit:


> moi je veux juste installer windows 10 avec la version actuelle du mac je veux pas migrer vers une autre version


Quand tu auras fini de réparer ton FusionDrive et de réinstaller une version de macOS, un peu de lecture ne te fera pas de mal pour tenter d'installer correctement une version de Windows... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...toute autre tentative échouera. Prends le temps de tout lire.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2019)

Curieusement > une mention d'erreur a été évoquée > mais cette configuration -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS MAC                     999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre un succès des opérations. Le volume *MAC* fait *999 Go* à présent (l'espace libre a été récupéré) > et le volume *Recovery HD* est réapparu sur la partition de secours subalterne. Tu peux donc faire un démarrage sur un OS de secours local.

Je pose la question encore : est-ce que tu souhaites conserver tes données du volume *MAC* > ou bien est-ce que tu n'en as pas à conserver dans ce volume ?


----------



## Estelle14 (12 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
Je n'y connais rien en informatique et je souhaite installer Windows via Bootcamp mais comme les autres personnes ci-dessus, Bootcamp m'informe que le disque de démarrage ne peut être partitionné.
Pour information, j'ai dû changé mon disque dur il y a quelques mois car il ne fonctionnait plus.

Merci pour votre aide! 

J'ai suivi les indications de macomaniac et voici ce que le terminal me dit:
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Mqcintosh HD 2          500.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS VERBATIM HD             499.8 GB   disk1s2


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2019)

Bonsoir *Estelle*

Tu as une partition n°*4 *en bas de disque -->

```
4:                  Apple_HFS Mqcintosh HD 2          500.0 GB   disk0s4
```


qui bloque la possibilité de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP*

Passe la commande :

```
df -H
```


qui affiche l'occupation de tous les volumes montés

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller mais veille à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant --> 

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations permettront de savoir si le volume *Mqcintosh HD 2* est occupé...


----------



## Estelle14 (12 Juin 2019)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Voici le résultat affiché:

```
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity   iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2    499G   343G   155G    69%  83921072  37949887   69%   /
devfs           187k   187k     0B   100%       634         0  100%   /dev
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%         0         0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%         0         0  100%   /home
/dev/disk1s2    500G   479G    21G    96% 116873602   5139064   96%   /Volumes/VERBATIM HD
/dev/disk0s4    500G   448M   500G     1%    109459 121967554    0%   /Volumes/Mqcintosh HD 2
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2019)

Le volume *Mqcintosh HD 2* est vide (les *448 Mo* alloués correspondent à la taille du système de fichiers qui forme ce volume sur la partition.

Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande supprime la partition du volume *Mqcintosh HD 2* > récupère l'espace libéré à la partition du volume *Macintosh HD* > réaffiche la configuration du disque interne

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Estelle14 (12 Juin 2019)

Voici le résultat affiché:

```
Started erase on disk0s4 Mqcintosh HD 2
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2019)

Opération réussie. Ton disque interne a actuellement la configuration qui permet à l'Assistant BootCamp de créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* pour Windows -->

- je te laisse essayer...​


----------



## Estelle14 (12 Juin 2019)

Merci pour ton aide, en effet je n'ai plus de message d'erreur. 
Par contre, Bootcamp me dit maintenant de formatez le disque USB en partition FAT unique.. peux-tu m'aider pour ça?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2019)

Il s'agit du formatage de la clé USB d'installation ? --> en as-tu une sous la main ?


----------



## Estelle14 (12 Juin 2019)

Oui, il s’agit de mon disque dur externe. 
Et si j’ai bien compris je dois installer windows sur un disque externe? 
Je suis en train de copier mon disque externe sur mon disque interne pour ne pas perdre ses données.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Juin 2019)

Non : il te faut une clé USB d'une taille de *8 Go* environ (ou plus) --> afin que les pilotes de Windows puissent être téléchargés dans son volume au format *FAT-32*.

- il ne s'agit pas de consacrer le volume entier d'un DDE USB à cette fonction > et Windows ne s'installera certainement pas dans le volume externe de ce DDE > mais dans le volume interne *BOOTCAMP* créé par l'Assistant BootCamp.​


----------

